# Outlook 2007 - Contact photos appearing in email header



## Kevlarr (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, my first post here. :smile:

Recently I uploaded quite a number of photos to my outlook 2007 contacts, and I noticed that eveytime I received emails from my contacts, their photos are displayed on the top right of the email header, like shown below:










To be honest, it's a bit weird to see people's faces everytime I opened up their emails. I've tried to find the options to hide/disable the photo in the email, but couldn't seem to find it. I do not want to delete the photo from my contacts because I use it in my PDA. 

So, how do I hide the contact photos from appearing in my emails?

Any thoughts and ideas on this is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kevlarr (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been googling for a solution for almost a week, and still have not found a solution. So far, it seems that only 1 other person on the internet who has the same problem as me....he also does not found a solution.

Anybody here have any idea on how to solve this?


----------



## IT_SUPPORT (Mar 29, 2009)

subscribed for an answer


----------



## Kevlarr (Jun 22, 2009)

While searching the net for a solution, I came across this Microsoft page: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP100137791033.aspx

Here's the interesting bit:



> If both the sender and the recipient are using Office Outlook 2007, a contact picture is displayed in messages received if the sender uses a contact photo. The picture appears in the message header of the open message and in the header of the message in the Reading Pane. You can double-click the contact picture to open the contact or right-click it for other contact options.
> 
> Note: For the picture to display, the contact must also be saved in an Outlook Contact folder and that Contact folder must be designated as an Outlook Address Book. These are the default settings when creating contacts in Microsoft Office Outlook. If you don't see the picture included with a contact, check to see if the default settings have been changed.


So, if I DONT want the contact photo to show in email header, all I need to do is make sure my contacts folder is NOT the designated outlook address book....is this correct?

If I change / transfer my whole contacts to another contact folder, will this effect my activesync settings? Can I still sync my contacts from my PDA to my Outlook?

I'm not a technical person, and I'm afraid to start experimenting in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## Kevlarr (Jun 22, 2009)

I found the solution. 

My PDA contacts are stored in a separate contacts file i.e. not the Global Address List. What I did was I removed my personal contacts folder in the Contacts Options list:

Contacts -> Click the book icon -> Tool -> Options -> In the last dialog box "When sending mail, check names using these address list in the following order". I removed my personal contacts folder from the list, and leave only my Global Address List. And that's it.

Now my PDA contacts can have the contact photos, and it will still sync my contacts (with photos) to my personal contacts folder, but the contact photos will not appear in the email message header.

Finally after weeks of research and experimeting, it is finally solved. If anyone facing similar issue, hope this helps.


----------

